# Accepting Credit Cards w/ iPhone?



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone doing this? If so, what app are you running and how do you handle the processing fees with customers?

thanks


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

The Blackberry Storm has this app as well, but you have to have an account with a company to accept the transactions anyhow. Appears to be a gimmick, might help if you for on demand stuff, but i don't know how well it work. I didn't download app, because i am skeptical.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

gcajnr21 said:


> Anyone doing this? If so, what app are you running and how do you handle the processing fees with customers?
> 
> thanks


What choices are there for how you handle the processing fee that aren't in violation of the TOS of your merchant account other then eating it?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Sure,
I use the iphone to call in the credit card number :laughing:
That's convenient enough isn't it?


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> What choices are there for how you handle the processing fee that aren't in violation of the TOS of your merchant account other then eating it?


Why couldnt you tell the customer that if they want to pay by card, that there would be a 2% extra charge. That would cover your end for the transaction fee.


If you dont have a iphone running an app for processing cards then why would you reply on this thread?


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

George Z said:


> Sure,
> I use the iphone to call in the credit card number :laughing:
> That's convenient enough isn't it?


Seriously?


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> Why couldnt you tell the customer that if they want to pay by card, that there would be a 2% extra charge. That would cover your end for the transaction fee.


That would be a violation under almost all merchant account TOS.




> If you dont have a iphone running an app for processing cards then why would you reply on this thread?



I don't have an iphone running that app. I don't even have iphone. But I replied to this thread anyway.

HAA-HA


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Tell them you have to charge state sales tax on the transaction


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> That would be a violation under almost all merchant account TOS.
> 
> Didn't know that. Why would they care, as long as they get paid. Lame


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You want a logic and reason from a CC company? :laughing:

Add 5% to all your bids,then offer a 5% discount if they pay by cash or check. Now you're not charging extra for taking credit cards.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

gcajnr21 said:


> Didn't know that. Why would they care, as long as they get paid. Lame


Hardly lame. They are in the business of getting consumers to use their credit card and they don't want consumers to have to pay more to use them.

If you want the benefit of accepting credit cards you agree to the credit card companies wishes on how they want to run their company.

You can't charge a consumer more for using the card, you can't require a minimum charge amount. If the customer wants to charge 2 cents you have to accept it, and you can't ask for ID either. As long as the cards signature space is signed and the customers signature looks like a resonable match you can't ask for ID.


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

Most credit card companies supply their customers with cheques to use against their account if I do a job and the customer wants to pay with credit card I take a check and it costs me no extra.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll have to look and see if the app will work with Paypal. I rarely take credit cards, I gladly pay Paypal for the convenience. Anything I can do to increase the chances of customers choosing me over someone else.

I am used to a previous business where I paid a 10% commission to outside sales people, so eating 2% of a transaction is no big deal. Also, we have discount coupons available in many areas, so we are used to losing a percentage of many of our sales.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm using the Merchant Warehouse app. The rates are ok, the monthly fee is low, and the app is free.

Setup with them sort of sucks, after I filled out all of the paperwork it took a week before I could actually charge someone using my phone. The process on the phone only takes maybe a minute and then you wait just a second or two for approval. Overall I give them a thumbs up so far.


----------



## kpall312 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have Iswipe in my iphone. Never activated.... Mine is unlocked and jailbroken. I can download all the apps free and install it. Let me know if you want the .IPA file for the Iswipe or anything else... Just save it in the computer and double click on it and goes automatically in your aplications file, and just sync it and you done. (YOUR PHONE MUST BE AT LEAST JAILBROKEN AND HAVE MOBILEINSTALLATION INSTALLED ON IT) I can get the 90% of the apps on itunes FREE. Here is the screen shoot of the app:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

^^

Isn't that like stealing?


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> ^^
> 
> Isn't that like stealing?



No, sticking it to the man.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Law of averages says you stick it to someone, eventualy someone is going to stick it to you.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> Law of averages says you stick it to someone, eventualy someone is going to stick it to you.


:thumbsup:

Carma.
Karma.

I can't spell it..but I have seen it and it seems to be some kind of universal force.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> Law of averages says you stick it to someone, eventualy someone is going to stick it to you.


Keep lubricate on hand.




wallmaxx said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Carma.
> Karma.
> ...


Does it come from the Jedi knights? 

ps........ It's karma.


----------



## dave3717 (Nov 6, 2008)

*IPhone App for credit cards*

There is an app, I haven't actually used it though. I'm sure it is secure but I'd rather just take the card number and bill it later at the office. Here are your solutions. Search for the "Paypal" app they have a free one and one that is $4.99 I'm not sure what the difference is.

If you have a merchant account you may want to use one of these apps; Iswipe Pro, Credit Card Terminal or Accept Credit Cards. All are apps just search them in the app store.

Here's a link to a small imprinter that I use http://www.creditcardterminal.com/imprinters.htm it is a no frills imprinter but it is small enough to carry around. If you get it don't forget to get some sales slips too.

Not exactly the answer you were looking for probably, but I hope it helps.

On the other hand you could carry a laptop and do it?


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

kpall312 said:


> I have Iswipe in my iphone. Never activated.... Mine is unlocked and jailbroken. I can download all the apps free and install it. Let me know if you want the .IPA file for the Iswipe or anything else... Just save it in the computer and double click on it and goes automatically in your aplications file, and just sync it and you done. (YOUR PHONE MUST BE AT LEAST JAILBROKEN AND HAVE MOBILEINSTALLATION INSTALLED ON IT) I can get the 90% of the apps on itunes FREE. Here is the screen shoot of the app:


I've been hearing alot about that "jailbreak" thing. What is that exactly, and where can I get it? Is that a feature that "unlocks" the iPhone? I already got the Internet Tethering option going on the iPhone which is one of the greatest unknown features about the iPhone.


----------

